
A Gentle Introduction to Attribute-Based Encryption - SoylentOrange
https://medium.com/@dbkats/a-gentle-introduction-to-attribute-based-encryption-edca31744ac6
======
SoylentOrange
I'm the author and can answer any follow-on questions here.

